
Ask HN: What is your favorite UI design system? - remolacha
What’s your favorite UI&#x2F;UX system and why?
======
enhdless
Shopify Polaris is one I consistently reference:
[https://polaris.shopify.com/](https://polaris.shopify.com/)

It's super comprehensive overall, and I particularly like the documentation
for the components. For example, even for a basic Checkbox
([https://polaris.shopify.com/components/forms/checkbox](https://polaris.shopify.com/components/forms/checkbox)),
they provide sample code, accessibility guidelines, dos and don'ts, and
related components. They have clearly put thought into how the system should
feel overall; design systems are not just about the CSS of the UI pieces.

It's also cool how they display prop types; if it's a more complex type, then
you can click on the prop for details, and click even deeper if needed.

------
hazz99
Tailwind CSS [1] and Tailwind UI [2].

Tailwind CSS makes it super easy to style any component and completely side-
steps the issue of well-structured (and inflexible) CSS systems.

Tailwind UI fills in the "bootstrap components" gap with a bunch of premade
templates, which are _very_ easy to alter for your own, highly-custom use
cases.

The UI kit is super expensive though. I'd need to pay $450AUD for the complete
set of application UI + marketing UI templates ($370 if bought together). For
an individual, it's borderline obscene, but the pricing makes sense for teams.

This setup is super useful. I really enjoy it, though it was a struggle to
justify as a student.

[1] [https://tailwindcss.com/](https://tailwindcss.com/)

[2] [https://tailwindui.com/](https://tailwindui.com/)

------
tusker
Elastic UI Framework is really well done
[https://elastic.github.io/eui/#/](https://elastic.github.io/eui/#/)

------
dusted
I think I'm going with Winforms, and a close second is Javas Swing.. But I
don't like writing software in Java or for windows only, so, QT5 has to be my
fav.

------
ruben88
Still like to use Bootstrap a lot. They also have an addition with Vue
Bootstrap which is made for Vue.

------
johncoltrane
The one specifically designed and built for the project at hand.

